# R5 banding (or lack thereof) when using electronic shutter



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 2, 2020)

After some early indications that the banding that plagued the R when using the electronic shutter under artificial lighting was much better with the R5, I decided to try to forego the mechanical shutter entirely and just use the electronic shutter.

Well, it seems that the R5 might have some _barely noticeable_ banding under some artificial light sources with the electronic shutter. The banding I saw was really only noticeable if you took multiple photos of the same thing and then scrolled through them in the playback view. You can see a very slight brightness difference in part of the photos from one photo to the next. The banding seems to be very very wide, like think half the frame wide. So it's not so much banding as much as it is part of the photo is just slightly brighter than the other part. And the actual amount of difference between the light and dark parts of the "banding" is very minor. The reason I'm describing it instead of posting an example is that I can't really point out any area of the photo that actually shows the banding. So, overall this is pretty promising.

I'm interested to hear others' experiences with using the electronic shutter under artificial lights.


----------

